# Lures



## huntlots (Jan 23, 2014)

When using live traps do you use lures or just bait? Or both? On critters like raccoons, bobcats and beavers.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

bobcats and beavers I know nothing about and very little about raccoons, I did catch a few raccoons using live cages in Maryland when training my raccoon dog back in the 90's. mostly used peanut butter seemed to work pretty good for a few catches. lately, I have been trapping with good luck on sardines, caught two nice boar raccoons so far. when in Florida I had a family of raccoons in the neighborhood they loved dry cat food, mini marshmallows, smothered in pancake syrup. get a few cans of sardines at the dollar store much cheaper and the raccoons should be waiting on you in the am, cover the trap with local forage to blend in best you can.......on the other critters I'm sure someone will chime in to help you out....welcome to PT huntlots!!

here is the family of raccoons digging the all you can eat buffet in Florida!


----------



## huntlots (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you. And I will have to give it a try.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I would use both, a call lure is used to bring them in to the trap from a distance. Bait or a good curiosity lure in theory, should entice them to go into the trap. Bobcats, I am still trying to figure out, this season I am going to use flagging at each set along with lure and bait. Don't forget about urine, I believe it can attract them and also ease their security level enough to work the set until they get caught.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Check out western cats inc. for lures and baits for your bobcat sets, the lures and baits they have are top notch. Also the business is ran by a young teenage trapper girl that is becoming quite the entrepreneur, and I like sending my $ to anyone in the younger generation that is avid in outdoor activities.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Checked out the site Wayne, pretty cool. Wish we could use footholds here, I think I would give them a try.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Checked out the site Wayne, pretty cool. Wish we could use footholds here, I think I would give them a try.


They're coming out with a lure in 2016 that they've been testing. It's gonna be called "Cage Tar", I'm anxious to give it a try in my cage sets.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://westerncatsinc.com/


----------

